# Nice Watches w/o Breaking the Budget



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

I see here and on other boards some of the nice watches that people wear, knowing that they likely cost in the 1000s of dollars. That kind of single-item expenditure is just not realistic for me, and I don't want to suffer from "hedge fund manager" envy (especially since by any ordinary American standard, I make a good living). But I still like the watches. 

So what are the best watch options for someone with champagne tastes and a beer budget? I suppose there must be finds on Ebay, but I'm sure I'm not savvy enough about watches to spot them. I do like vintage watches, both wrist and pocket, but the upkeep costs are undoubtedly high. Are there specific watch-makers who make decent products in the $300-$1,000 range?


----------



## RightInDC (Dec 5, 2007)

I had good luck purchasing a used Tag from a reputable jewler. It was a trade-in from someone who was moving up to a more expensive watch. The watch was in great shape, and had been cleaned and serviced prior to my purchase. I wound up saving almost 50% off the new price. I suggest you be very careful with EBay for watches. Although I've bought everything from clothing to a motorcycle off Ebay, I feel the chance for counterfeit watches is just too high.


----------



## Mark80 (Apr 8, 2008)

*I highly recommend Seiko*

Hi! I am a *bigfan* of Seiko. It all started with the Seiko 5 Automatic that I bought in 1996, and it's grown from there. On ebay, there are a couple good sellers that I recommend: Pokemonyu and Premierworld. I've ordered from both of them before and experienced good service.

If you want a more "upscale" Seiko, you should look into the "Mechanical" models.

I own a model called the SARB009. It has a nice case, similar to the quality of Rolex, with a precision-made movement at 1/4 the price of a similar Swiss brand.
https://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s261/akhomhet/sarb009.jpg

Two reputable dealers that I would recommend are Seiya-san and Higuchi-san. They are well respected among Seiko collectors. They are able to get many Japanese-market-only models.

https://www.seiyajapan.com/

https://www.higuchi-inc.com/index-e.html

Best of luck!

-Mark :icon_smile:

p.s. Here is a link to the Seiko site. Take a look at the "Mechanical" pdf catalog:



topbroker said:


> I see here and on other boards some of the nice watches that people wear, knowing that they likely cost in the 1000s of dollars. That kind of single-item expenditure is just not realistic for me, and I don't want to suffer from "hedge fund manager" envy (especially since by any ordinary American standard, I make a good living). But I still like the watches.
> 
> So what are the best watch options for someone with champagne tastes and a beer budget? I suppose there must be finds on Ebay, but I'm sure I'm not savvy enough about watches to spot them. I do like vintage watches, both wrist and pocket, but the upkeep costs are undoubtedly high. Are there specific watch-makers who make decent products in the $300-$1,000 range?


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

Consider the vintage/used market, and go through a reputable dealer. I've purchased from eBay, *BUT* (1.) I know what I'm doing; (2.) I only buy from sellers who seem to know what they're doing; (3.) I only purchase from sellers with excellent feedback [which really _guarantees_ nothing, but it's a start]; and (4.) I only bid on auctions that feature _lots_ of good, close-up pics of the movement.

As for online dealers, ask around here and StyleForum. WatchCat is a highly respected one. WatchDoc (sp?) is another. There are others, but I can't recall them off the top of my head.


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

RightInDC said:


> I suggest you be very careful with EBay for watches. Although I've bought everything from clothing to a motorcycle off Ebay, I feel the chance for counterfeit watches is just too high.


I've had exactly the same thought. I won't buy from a Hong Kong source for sure (unless it's a specific recommended one).


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

Teacher said:


> Consider the vintage/used market, and go through a reputable dealer. I've purchased from eBay, *BUT* (1.) I know what I'm doing; (2.) I only buy from sellers who seem to know what they're doing; (3.) I only purchase from sellers with excellent feedback [which really _guarantees_ nothing, but it's a start]; and (4.) I only bid on auctions that feature _lots_ of good, close-up pics of the movement.
> 
> As for online dealers, ask around here and StyleForum. WatchCat is a highly respected one. WatchDoc (sp?) is another. There are others, but I can't recall them off the top of my head.


I've purchased on ebay as well, but wouldn't recommend it to someone who doesn't want to work with the watches as a 'hobby'.

I think it is much easier to work with a good vintage seller on the web (or locally if you have one nearby). For instance, I've used www.girards.com in the past and have been very happy with the quality of the watch (nicely overhauled "COA = cleaned, oiled and adjusted" when it arrived) and with their service.


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

In my opinion, the best value for money in a used watch is with Omega--either automatic or quartz. You can easily find a very nice, fully authentic Omega De Ville, Constellation, or Seamaster for a price within your $300 - $1000 range, and I've seen many new ones (quartz) selling at the top end of that range. I got very lucky a couple of years ago and purchased a (definitely authentic) brand-new Omega De Ville quartz for about $600 from an online seller.


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

There are some nice watches here, and a few on eBay as well. A little research goes a long way, and it's kind of fun. My advice: Pick whatever you think looks best and don't worry so much about the brand. I really enjoy this Seiko I purchased last year, and it was only $150 or so. As far as value for money, Seiko is probably the best thing going in watch land.


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

Very cool suggestions so far, everyone. I'm enjoying them.


----------



## shawndo (Feb 22, 2007)

Is there a particular style of watch you like? 

For that price range, I'd probably go for a Nomos, Sinn, or Stowa


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Hamilton Trent*

TB, I'm a big fan of Hamilton tank-style watches. Even though I don't currently own one, I used to get compliements when I wore them. I think that the "Trent" model is terrific and reasonably priced:


----------



## Aaron in Allentown (Oct 26, 2007)

Over the years, I've purchased several watches from Watchseller. This would include my current timepiece, an IWC da Vinci SL (no longer made).


----------



## Mark Anthony (Apr 2, 2007)

*Some ideas for you*

As has been suggested on other posts similar to this, try going to TimeZone or WatchNet, two good discussion boards where I have learned a lot.

Some of my suggestions include Longines - check out the Flagship and Dolcevita lines, the latter being a tank style. Simple and elegant at reasonable prices.

Even cheaper is Tissot, some have suggest they are a loss leader for the Swatch group.

Hamilton as has been suggested is also good as are the Germans - Nomos and Stowa.

Additionally there is a bit of a re-birth in American watch making with the likes of RGM and Thomas Gref. They use Swiss movements which are basically identical to watches 3-4 times as costly.

And lastly, one that gets a lot of good feedback from watch idiot savants (WIS) is Christopher Ward from the UK.

I am close to picking up a Longines Flagship in yellow gold and leather strap as my go to dress watch, not sure what others may think.

Best of luck in your search.


----------



## The Other Andy (Jan 9, 2008)

Hamiltons are nice and have reliable auto-movements. Also, Oris is a good choice. 

Finally, you might be able to find some used Tag Heuer watches in that price range


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

When asking questions like this I feel you need to say a few things clearly:

Who do you want to impress?
What style are you trying to emulate?


If you don't want to pay the prices for watches, then don't. There are plenty of watches around for far less than $300. Ultimately a watch is a time piece, and the outside is not the big expense unless jeweled up or inflated because of the designer.

I am not fond of wrist watches for so many reasons; clunky, awkward, cuff troubles, so cheesy-upper class or cheesy sporty. So I either have a lanyard in casual times or a pocketwatch with suits, especially 3 piece, using a chain in a button hole and an A. Schwab dangly thing for show.

You can find excellent, for the price, new pocket watches on Ebay.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

May sound odd, but try Costco. They often have nice watches in the sub-$1,000 range. Also bear in mind that their web selection is often different from their in-store selection.


----------



## Hazad (Nov 3, 2007)

I've been eyeing these for a bit now and may take the plunge this summer.



Specifically:


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

My first real watch was a Baume et Mercier classima from the sales corner at TZ. It retailed for 1800 and I purchased it in LNIB condition for 650. 

I'd say decide what you want and then troll the SC and buy from a reputable source. You can check people out at watchnet.com

MrR


----------



## SubparJ (Mar 27, 2008)

To add to wholesale chain store theory, also try Sams . They carry anything from Tag to Omega.

If you talk to the jewelry clerk they have a book behind the counter of every model they can order in. You can find plenty off swiss offering for under $1K.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

You could look at German-made watches, too. I am a big fan of Sinn watches and I'm deciding whether to drop some money on a Stowa Airman...


Sinn 556, $1080 at watchbuys.com


Nomos Club Black Dial (completely in-house manual movement) $1,240 at watchbuys.com


Limes Klassic $990 at watchbuys.com


Stowa Airman $810.65 at stowa.com


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

I like Seiko, and I've been looking at Invicta.


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

Frederique Constant is also worth checking out. Absolutely elegant watches and several different lines of styles.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

You will find Hamilton well within your budget and with a range of interesting styles. I have a few and they are well built and solid.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

*Citizen Stiletto*

If you are not trying to impress anyone, and want a watch with a classic face, you might consider the Citizen Stiletto.

Plain white face, stainless steel case
Thin enough to fit under your cuff, without bunching it up under your jacket sleeve
Eco drive operates on sunlight, never needs a battery
Quartz movement, is very accurate
If you lose, or damage it, you won't cry yourself to sleep

$250 at most retail outlets. $150 at the Princeton Watch Co.(good web site) with free shipping.


----------



## The Spartan (Apr 10, 2008)

I have a Longines and a Raymond Weil and would equally recommend either. They are relatively affordable (not in the $,000 range of Rolex and Omega). The models I have are very thin and fit comfortabley beneath the shirt cuff.


----------



## rick lombardo (Mar 4, 2006)

If you are looking for vintage watches from a reputable dealer and master craftman I suggest Darlor Watches.
.

I know him personally and know him to be knowledgable and honest.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Seiko Spirit ~$325









Also, +1 on Stowa and Christoper Ward.


----------



## Leroy Brown (May 11, 2007)

Agree very much with the gentlemen who mentioned Seiko and the Spirit line in particular. I have been a long time WIS and after buying and selling approx 25 automatic watches from Blancpain to vintage Hamilton, I have not worn a better valued watch.

In my case I started with Omega, then to Rolex and then on to IWC, Blancpain and JLC and now I have settled on Rolex Sea-Dweller and GMT Master and a Seiko Spirit (black faced version) along with several vintage autos for more formal events. I tried to get Rolex out of my heart but just could not. I have bought and sold a Sea-Dweller twice and have resolved that it will stay with me forever. Just the way it is I guess.

LB


----------



## jar2574 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hazad said:


> I've been eyeing these for a bit now and may take the plunge this summer.
> 
> Specifically:


I own a Christopher Ward. It's a great watch, bought at a fraction of the cost of other automatics. So I encourage the OP to look at this brand. And Hazad -- take the plunge, you won't regret it.

I chose the a C5 Malvern gold watch with brown strap. But there are many great options, especially among the C5 Malvern Automatics.


----------



## jfkemd (Jul 11, 2007)

*nice thread*

would recommend starting with a vintage watch.
try the sales forum at Timezone. 
A vintage Omega, Longines or Hamilton are good midlevel choices.
I personally started with those and ultimately bought a vintage Rolex, which I no longer have.
Lately I've been into vintage SEikos and Citizens--really robust and quality timepieces especially the chronographs from the late 60's and 70's. These aren't expensive at all. I've received a lot of compliments on mine.
Happy hunting.


----------



## Mark80 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Nice diver!*

Sweet. I like that diver with the orange plongeur hands. It looks custom.

One thing to consider is that divers--while very cool looking--are more for casual wear, and the stainless steel "Rolex style" or Oyster cases are more dressy.

What I have found to work well is swapping out the stainless steel band with a high quality lizard or leather strap. It adds a lot of class to the watch, and makes it great for wearing to the office, or formal occasions.

Cheers!

Mark



ilikeyourstyle said:


> There are some nice watches here, and a few on eBay as well. A little research goes a long way, and it's kind of fun. My advice: Pick whatever you think looks best and don't worry so much about the brand. I really enjoy this Seiko I purchased last year, and it was only $150 or so. As far as value for money, Seiko is probably the best thing going in watch land.


----------



## markdc (May 17, 2007)

nerdykarim said:


> Seiko Spirit ~$325


man that is a good-looking watch. any other sources for it besides seiya?


----------



## Mark80 (Apr 8, 2008)

*try Higuchi-san*

Higuchi Inc. is great. Very nice people.

https://www.higuchi-inc.com/index-e.html

Any Citizen or Seiko that you don't see on the web site: E-mail them and ask. They will respond with a price quote. It helps if you give them a model number.

However, I think you will find that Seiya-san has fair prices. Besides, you simply can't buy those mechanical Seikos in the United States; they are a Japan-only model. I got my SARB009 at the Sakuraya Watch Kan in Shinjuku, Tokyo!

Cheers!

-Mark



markdc said:


> man that is a good-looking watch. any other sources for it besides seiya?


----------



## NewYorker30 (Mar 20, 2008)

*I prefer Swiss made watches*

I prefer Swiss made watches (worlds best craftmanship IMHO) but if have a good eye for watches you can sort through the junk and find some good watches for cheap here :

https://www.propertyroom.com/searchresult.aspx?CategoryId=436

_


----------



## DorianGrey (Jul 6, 2007)

I had been wearing an Omega Seamaster Auto for years but wanted a "dressier" watch. I ended up buying a brand new Revue Thommen auto with dual sapphire crystals for 300 and replaced the band with a genune black croc band. I always get compliments on it and everyone assumes is cost several thousand dollars when in actuality the new watch and croc band was less than 400. It is the model shown below. I still have the brown band I can swap out when needed (wearing brown tweed etc).


----------



## tkteo (Feb 12, 2008)

DorianGrey said:


> I had been wearing an Omega Seamaster Auto for years but wanted a "dressier" watch. I ended up buying a brand new Revue Thommen auto with dual sapphire crystals for 300 and replaced the band with a genune black croc band. I always get compliments on it and everyone assumes is cost several thousand dollars when in actuality the new watch and croc band was less than 400. It is the model shown below. I still have the brown band I can swap out when needed (wearing brown tweed etc).


May I know where you bought this watch for $300?


----------



## Gradcutter (Mar 30, 2008)

Sinn watches have already been mentioned and are excellent. I am also a big fan of Zeno, who make some really great watches with many of the same movements as the more expensive brands. Though my guess is that the military look might not be to the taste of too many on the forum https://www.zeno-watch.ch/


----------



## DorianGrey (Jul 6, 2007)

tkteo said:


> May I know where you bought this watch for $300?


Sure - there is a watch dealer based in Germany, MacArthur's Fine Watches, who sells Revue Thommen, Grovana, and Zeno watches. He has an online store (www.l4lshop.com but the english version is down) and he also has an eBay store (there is a link to his eBay store on his website or just do a search on eBay for MacArthurs). They may be a little more expensive now due to the exchange rate if you are in the US. Shipping from Germany to US was no problem and very quick.

I also want to note that I am not affiliated with this seller in any way. I am just answering tkteo's question.


----------



## Fuzzypuppy (Mar 30, 2008)

*Good value watch*

You are much better off finding one on Timezone or Watchnet than buying off eBay, which can be a bit of a free-for-all in terms of scammers and counterfeiters.

You have some good suggestions here between the Sinns, UNs and such. Personally I dislike the Tags, which I think is basically a Seiko quartz with a brand premium. For the price, I'd rather own the Seiko. Of course, some watch snobs say similarly snooty things about Omegas and Breitlings, and I love both, so take the opinion for what it's worth.

For your price range, may I suggest a stainless steel Omega (although please buy the mechanical and not a quartz version)? Maybe a blue face Seamaster? Quite nice in my opinion, and can be bought around the high end of the range you mentioned.


----------



## BAB (Dec 22, 2007)

most tissot watches offer you great value for money...


----------



## mr2600 (Mar 2, 2008)

I bought a new watch for the first time in years (i have always worn gold tags).

But i decided to buy a Citizen of all watches, the new Eco-drive is just remarkable. I bought a titanium one and while its not as valuable as my tag, to me its so much more practical.

The simple fact that its solar powered and lasts over 160days on a full charge without light, is just a big point for me.

Then its titanium, which makes it incredible light, you feel like you are wearing nothing its so awesome.

https://www.citizenwatches.com.au/products/model/Eco-Drive/BM6260-58L

This is the one i have, its a great every day watch, and fits well on even formal occasions.

Though the eco-drive range as a whole is excellent so take a look.

To me what makes eco-drive better than automatic, is that if i for some reason went into a coma, for over a month. My mechanical would of stopped and my eco-drive would be still going, and when i wake up it would be nice to see the time :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Fuzzypuppy (Mar 30, 2008)

mr2600 said:


> To me what makes eco-drive better than automatic, is that if i for some reason went into a coma, for over a month. My mechanical would of stopped and my eco-drive would be still going, and when i wake up it would be nice to see the time :icon_smile_wink:


Heh, that reminds me of a Panerai ad for an '8 Day' power reserve automatic.

"It will go for as long as you do. Plus eight days."


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

DorianGrey said:


> Sure - there is a watch dealer based in Germany, MacArthur's Fine Watches, who sells Revue Thommen, Grovana, and Zeno watches. He has an online store (www.l4lshop.com but the english version is down) and he also has an eBay store (there is a link to his eBay store on his website or just do a search on eBay for MacArthurs). They may be a little more expensive now due to the exchange rate if you are in the US. Shipping from Germany to US was no problem and very quick.
> 
> I also want to note that I am not affiliated with this seller in any way. I am just answering tkteo's question.


$470 for watch and shipping now


----------



## DorianGrey (Jul 6, 2007)

crazyquik said:


> $470 for watch and shipping now


Don't you just love the devaluation of the dollar! I am glad I bought mine when I did. Actually I don't think that large of a price increase is just due to currency issues - maybe I got a little lucky by catching a sale or something. Still the quality of the watches are great and I don't think $470 is a bad deal. It cost me $385 for my five year service on my Omega Seamaster a few months ago!


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

My Tissot PR 100 quartz stainless is going on ten years with no problems. The model has been discontinued, so you can probably get one cheap. I've seen them "new in box" on ebay for under $200 in the last couple of years.



BAB said:


> most tissot watches offer you great value for money...


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Looking for a watch in the $2,000 - $3,000 range*

I am looking for a watch in the $2,000 - $3,000 range (new or vintage) but I am a newbie in this area. I've seen old Rolexes in this range but I have no idea as to whether or not they are good values because I don't know what to look for.

Can anyone suggest any particular watches or a link to either a web site or a previous message board thread?


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

LD111134 said:


> I am looking for a watch in the $2,000 - $3,000 range (new or vintage) but I am a newbie in this area. I've seen old Rolexes in this range but I have no idea as to whether or not they are good values because I don't know what to look for.
> 
> Can anyone suggest any particular watches or a link to either a web site or a previous message board thread?


It's worth repeating, check out Sinn watches. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank you, Mr. G.


----------



## HISMES PARIS (Mar 26, 2008)

Don't know if this has been said, but definitely Longines.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

How do you guys feel about Movado or Emporio Armani?


----------



## Sleep MD (Nov 24, 2004)

*Darfor Watches*

I'll put in a plug for Darfor Watches, a Canadian guy who specializes in restoring Omegas. He has a lot of nice pieces and a good reputation on the major watch boards.

If you like their house styles, check out Oris or Ebel. Eeven when purchased new, you should have a decent selection to choose form.

Like some others who have already posted, I'm an eBay buyer but I know who I am dealing with and what I'm buying. If you won't take a few months to read the boards and study the offerings, I'd steer clear of auction sites until you do.

Hope you find something!


----------



## The Continental Fop (Jan 12, 2007)

1. Meh.
2. Chav crap.

An earlier poster recommended Seiko's Spirit line of mechanical watches sold only in the Japanese market. As an owner of two I concur that these Japan-only Seikos are much nicer watches than anything else mentioned in this thread, and at a lower price as well.

For those who dismiss Seiko as a low-end line or a one-trick diving watch pony, think again. There are Seikos, and then there are Seikos. These are the latter.



brokencycle said:


> How do you guys feel about Movado or Emporio Armani?


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

LD111134 said:


> I am looking for a watch in the $2,000 - $3,000 range (new or vintage) but I am a newbie in this area. I've seen old Rolexes in this range but I have no idea as to whether or not they are good values because I don't know what to look for.
> 
> Can anyone suggest any particular watches or a link to either a web site or a previous message board thread?


On top of my head, at that budget I'd consider:

The Omega Speedmaster Pro Chronograph

or the IWC Mark XV Pilot watch


----------



## p.o.t.u.s (Feb 28, 2008)

Stowa watches are wonderful.


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

brokencycle said:


> How do you guys feel about Movado or Emporio Armani?


Armani is not a watch company. Buy from a specialist. Movado, if their design appeals to you then go ahead; they are exclusively quartz if I'm not mistaken though. At Movado's price range i would recommend Tissot(I have one) or Longines.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Mr. Golem said:


> Armani is not a watch company. Buy from a specialist. Movado, if their design appeals to you then go ahead; they are exclusively quartz if I'm not mistaken though. At Movado's price range i would recommend Tissot(I have one) or Longines.


Movado does make some automatic mechanical watches in their "Kingmatic" line, but the large majority are quartz. I do have a quatz Movado myself that my wife bought me in the 1980s, one of their "retro" models they made during that period, but personally I feel a lot of Movados are way overpriced for what you get, especially the quartz models, and the quality of workmanship and materials is not that great. I would agree that you should also check out Tissot and Longines, and if you are willing to spend a few more dollars there are a lot of nice Omegas in different price ranges.


----------



## kdm57 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Here's an idea...*

https://www.chase-durer.com/

I've owned a Chase Durer Pilot Commander XVA watch (with alarm) over the past 6 years. One battery replacement and reliable performance. Cost was under $300 but people think it's priced along the lines of a $2000 Breitling. Lots of compliments received. I've run into airline pilots and military folks (active duty and retired) who wear Chase Durer watches but they're not a common sight. Do a Google or eBay query and you should find plenty of information on this topic. Plenty of Chase Durer watches for sale on eBay and the company's web site shows the dealer network.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

acidicboy said:


> On top of my head, at that budget I'd consider:
> 
> The Omega Speedmaster Pro Chronograph


Those Speedies are just wonderful watches. I've heared nothing but good things about them. I'm seriously considering breaking out of my American-only watch buying mode and saving my nickels and dimes for one of these babies.


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

brokencycle said:


> How do you guys feel about Movado or Emporio Armani?


I have an Armani stainless steel tank watch that my girlfriend gave me as a birthday present a while back - it's similar to this one, but without a sweep second hand

I get a lot of compliments when I wear it.

Does anyone have any experience with Hamilton?


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

*E-bay Auction of Sinn Watch*



Mr. Golem said:


> It's worth repeating, check out Sinn watches. Absolutely beautiful.


Like this one, Mr. Golem?


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

LD111134 said:


> Like this one, Mr. Golem?


That _does_ look very nice, and it comes with a lovely strap to boot.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Beresford said:


> Movado does make some automatic mechanical watches in their "Kingmatic" line, but the large majority are quartz. I do have a quatz Movado myself that my wife bought me in the 1980s, one of their "retro" models they made during that period, but personally I feel a lot of Movados are way overpriced for what you get, especially the quartz models, and the quality of workmanship and materials is not that great. I would agree that you should also check out Tissot and Longines, and if you are willing to spend a few more dollars there are a lot of nice Omegas in different price ranges.


I've seen them for over half off at a Macy's before. I dunno yet though.

I was thinking something like this: https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Watches/Movado-Museum-Mens-Black-Dial-Watch/566517/product.html
I just really like the minimalist look of the face.



LD111134 said:


> I have an Armani stainless steel tank watch that my girlfriend gave me as a birthday present a while back - it's similar to this one, but without a sweep second hand
> 
> I get a lot of compliments when I wear it.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Hamilton?


That looks to this one that I was looking at:


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm not really a watch guy (don't own anything worth more than a grand), so from that perspective I've always had some reservations about buying second-hand. If you're interested in something relatively cheap, contemporary, and very understated, check out Skagen. I was a bit dubious when I got one from my mother-in-law for Christmas (who wouldn't be!), but I find myself wearing it pretty frequently, and seem to notice them more and more (maybe they're on sale somewhere)in public. Their claim to fame is that they're super-thin, which is a look I like. I'm normally not one to be too fond of the sleek Scandinavian design-stuff, but it seems to work for the watch.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

topbroker said:


> I see here and on other boards some of the nice watches that people wear, knowing that they likely cost in the 1000s of dollars. That kind of single-item expenditure is just not realistic for me, and I don't want to suffer from "hedge fund manager" envy (especially since by any ordinary American standard, I make a good living). But I still like the watches.
> 
> So what are the best watch options for someone with champagne tastes and a beer budget? I suppose there must be finds on Ebay, but I'm sure I'm not savvy enough about watches to spot them. I do like vintage watches, both wrist and pocket, but the upkeep costs are undoubtedly high. Are there specific watch-makers who make decent products in the $300-$1,000 range?


Have a look at a.b.art and Mondaine both Swiss made both very stylish in terms of their aesthetics and design, simple yet elegant. Highly recommended.


----------



## Armchair (Nov 12, 2006)

ajo said:


> Have a look at a.b.art and Mondaine both Swiss made both very stylish in terms of their aesthetics and design, simple yet elegant. Highly recommended.


Some of the a.b.art watches are great. Thanks for the tip off!


----------



## Beachcomber (Apr 6, 2008)

For a Swiss automatic, Oris is a great choice. Maybe something like this, which can be had for around $1,000. https://www.oris.ch/collections/collections_detail.aspx?ln=en&id_collection=15&id_product=199 All the quality of a Rolex without the vulgarity.

For a Quartz, it's hard to beat a good ole Timex Easy Reader on a grosgrain strap - very classic and can be had for $30 at Target.

For vintage, seek out an old Bulova Accutron in good condition, very cool and you can hear the tuning fork hum.


----------



## video2 (Feb 11, 2008)

Find a difference:



Balmain and Longines are made in the same factory with the same mechanisms, but prices are very different. Balmain goes for 740 CHF and Longines aprox. for 2000 CHF


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

Beachcomber said:


> For a Swiss automatic, Oris is a great choice. Maybe something like this, which can be had for around $1,000. https://www.oris.ch/collections/collections_detail.aspx?ln=en&id_collection=15&id_product=199 All the quality of a Rolex without the vulgarity.


Any company cool enough to manufacure watches named the "Dizzy Gillespie" and the "Miles" has got my vote:


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

Sleep MD said:


> I'll put in a plug for Darfor Watches


Website, Sleep MD? When I googles "Darfor Watches", I received a message whether I actually meant to search for "Darfur Watches"!


----------



## biggreen (May 3, 2008)

definitely agree on the Hamilton, I like their khaki watches best


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

Tissot offer some very clean and understated watches with a low price tag. Perfect dress watches in my opinion.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

LD111134 said:


> Any company cool enough to manufacure watches named the "Dizzy Gillespie" and the "Miles" has got my vote:


I beg to differ. Any company that capitalizes on the fame of artists that as far as I know never used these products, which is imho an estate capitalizing on something that has no real connection between the two I find very disturbing. They also brought out a Sinatra watch, and Longines also used this tactic years ago with Bogey.


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

acidicboy said:


> I beg to differ. Any company that capitalizes on the fame of artists that as far as I know never used these products, which is imho an estate capitalizing on something that has no real connection between the two I find very disturbing. They also brought out a Sinatra watch, and Longines also used this tactic years ago with Bogey.


Good point, Acidic. I have to admit that I never thought about it that way. :idea:

BTW, thanks for the heads-up about the Omega Speedy and IWC. I am going to look into getting an IWC.


----------



## StickPig (Feb 8, 2008)

nerdykarim said:


> Seiko Spirit ~$325
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a very similar Seiko years ago. The casing was gold, with a tan leather band. I forgot I had it on and went swimming with it. The watch still worked, but the band was completely ruined. I set it aside meaning to get another band, but never did. I've long since misplaced it. What a shame.


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

StickPig, I didn't realize that Seiko made mechanical watches.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

^ Oh, yes they do, and the quality of Seiko mechanical watches are up to par and even surpass a lot of Swiss and German brands out there.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah glad you enjoy, as I said very stylish, but minimal, get practical design. The wife gave me the M 103 for Christmas and I am very happy with it.


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

*What about this Breitling*

I tried this watch on at a jewelry store near my office in Chicago's Loop and really like it. It was within my budget (it runs about $2,100). What are the thoughts of all the watch fanatics on the board? 

https://www.redfingerprint.com/watc...eromarine_Colt_Automatic/A17380BLUEINDEXSSPRO


----------



## Mark Anthony (Apr 2, 2007)

LD111134 said:


> I tried this watch on at a jewelry store near my office in Chicago's Loop and really like it. It was within my budget (it runs about $2,100). What are the thoughts of all the watch fanatics on the board?
> 
> https://www.redfingerprint.com/watc...eromarine_Colt_Automatic/A17380BLUEINDEXSSPRO


Breitling is a great brand so if you like it and it "smiles" on your wrist, go for it. Breitling can evoke strong opinions in that some of their styles and sheer size is not to everyones liking and loved by others.

The model you are looking at is one of their more conservative styles.

As a brand they rank right up there with Omega and Rolex and most feel ahead of Tag Heuer when comparing sport watches.

Enjoy the search!


----------



## Sly (Apr 30, 2008)

I am a big fan of diver watches and SEIKO makes some iconic models like the Monsters.
I know divers wont be appreciated by most of the forum members due to their size,but I will post my sources here,which are tested and trusted as I bought watches from them several times and they also have great prices.
So,if you're in market for SEIKO's,CITIZEN's or ORIENT's (my favourites) here are two very good sources.https://www.roachman.com/ and https://www.skywatches.com.sg/watches/ also for information and education purposes here is an excellent resource 
For those,who think that SEIKO's,CITIZEN's or ORIENT's are just cheap timepieces,I suggest to chek the Grand SEIKO and Springdrive collections or Campanola for Citizen or Grand Orient for...Orient.They are pieces that can compete with any TAG,OMEGA or Rolex and for a lower price,and when I say compete it means that they are much better kind of.. like Lexus are for Toyota.:icon_smile:


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Breitling Chrono Colt Automatic*

Thank you everyone for your input. I ended up purchasing the Breitling Chrono Colt Automatic for a very good price from a very reputable jeweler in Chicago's Loop. I just love this watch!

https://www.breitlingsource.com/watch_details/Aeromarine_105.html


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Only on AAAC can we find such informative threads.

I have been looking for a < $500 automatic watch that doesn't look too bulky or dressy but at the same time having a vintage look ... I found the watch I was looking for at SeiyaJapan (SARB031 model):


----------



## stant62 (Aug 6, 2008)

Seikos are a great value for the design and functionality, I'm looking to purchase one too.


----------



## rainman (Apr 24, 2006)

I know it might sound overly-utilitarian and certainly unstylish, but I like my old military-issue Traser watch. You can get a civilian version (w/ date function being the only difference) like the P-6500 Type 6 (280 Swiss Francs):




I am looking at a "Pro Blue" Automatic H3 (590 Swiss Francs):


----------



## Beantowner (Oct 7, 2008)

I picked up a Tissot Le Locle Automatic a few months ago. I like it except I have small wrists and it is a little large even on the smallest setting.


----------



## Bespoke Trout (Jun 1, 2008)

You should also consider Movado or Bulova, both of which have a wide price range and are pretty classic. Movados have a unique look (the Museum model is nice) and costs around $450. I get more comments on it than my Omega which costs four times as much.

BT


----------



## Bespoke Trout (Jun 1, 2008)

Also consider Debaufre, a small Swiss firm that makes beautiful watches for well under $1000. They're not as well known and they keep it that way. They're popular with serious divers and aviators. Kind of a cult favorite. They're available online.

BT


----------

